# High school bans leggings, yoga pants



## Savior (Oct 14, 2014)

> DEVILS LAKE, N.D. — A North Dakota high school is cracking down on yoga pants, skinny jeans and leggings.  All are banned under the new dress code at Devils Lake High School.  The assistant principal says the new dress code is a way to prevent distracting teachers and other students.  “Not too hot about it, because that what everyone wears, that’s their whole wardrobe,” said senior Mariah Fixen. “So, basically sweat pants every day is what they’re asking for.”  The assistant principal said they had the girls watch two clips from the movie “Pretty Woman” and compared their attire to the main character … who is a prostitute.  Some say the school should be focusing their efforts on more important issues like bullying.  “Like online stuff and people tweeting about each other,” said senior Taylor Gilbertson. “They should be focusing more on that and not dumb stuff like yoga pants. We should be able to wear whatever we want.”  The assistant principal said that this new policy is not meant to objectify girls, but to stop boys from focusing on something other than class work.







> "A lot of people reacted really immaturely to the whole situation," says Niles High School senior Aimee Ortiz.
> 
> Ortiz is one of the few students who are welcoming the change.
> 
> ...





I get why this is being done.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

> They are now being discouraged from wearing jeans except for specific occasions



So ... no casual fridays?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 14, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! NOT THE YOGA PANTS, NO !


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! NOT THE YOGA PANTS, NO !



QFT!!!



I doubt that it's actually a serious problem tbh. I mean, what about all the schools that allow people to wear leggings? Why doesn't any other school have this problem? The cause of this must be something else. Either a problem exists but leggings and yoga pants are not the cause or a problem doesn't even exist and the principal is just a weird person.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 14, 2014)

i saw a girl wear a mini skirt in high school. it was so short u could plainly see the cusps of her ass from across the hallway. it made me think shes either has no undies on or is wearing a thong.

-with the highest heels. there was no explanation how this girl was not sent home way before 5th period.


----------



## SLB (Oct 14, 2014)

tna and lululemon was practically the dresscode at my high school


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 14, 2014)

Bitches were looking like thots with those on.
Young Whores


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2014)

i get why this is being done lol
hopefully the boys can focus now


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

All I know is, a girl came dressed as Dark Magician Girl on Halloween in high school. The staff let her stay.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 14, 2014)

The principal is obviously tired of hiding his erections around the students and is going to make the whole school suffer


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> All I know is, a girl came dressed as Dark Magician Girl on Halloween in high school. The staff let her stay.



Was that individual you? And it was a boy, wasn't it?


----------



## LesExit (Oct 14, 2014)

"You just have to just go with the flow and just listen to whoever's above you," 
Even when it's meaningless and wasting effort?

I mean a distraction to teachers and students? For real XD? Should we not allow ankles to be shown anymore either, cause omg those were so sexual and distracting ◔_◔. What a waste of time trying to make people feel "slutty" for wearing certain clothing. The thing about watching the movie with the prostitute was utterly ridiculous.

I can understand wearing shorts 3 sizes to small so that people see your butt cheeks, or wearing a neon colored thong under leggings. Anything else is just stupid and you're just taking time out of someones day. Theres literally girls at my school who've missed like 2 classes in a row for looking "slutty".

If you're a teacher or a student who can't focus on working because someone is wearing tight clothing next to you...I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that you're the problem. I hate stuff like this that makes it seem like males can't control themselves...


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 14, 2014)

Honest truth: I wear leggings everyday
They are COMFORTABLE!!!!!!! They're like socially acceptable sweatpants!

Why are you taking away these comfortable clothes?!






Hozukimaru said:


> I doubt that it's actually a serious problem tbh. I mean, what about all the schools that allow people to wear leggings? Why doesn't any other school have this problem? The cause of this must be something else. Either a problem exists but leggings and yoga pants are not the cause or a problem doesn't even exist and the principal is just a weird person.



Well, there was a problem with Lululemon when their leggings were too thin and they recalled them all.



LesExit said:


> "You just have to just go with the flow and just listen to whoever's above you,"
> Even when it's meaningless and wasting effort?
> 
> I mean a distraction to teachers and students? For real XD? Should we not allow ankles to be shown anymore either, cause omg those were so sexual and distracting ◔_◔. What a waste of time trying to make people feel "slutty" for wearing certain clothing. The thing about watching the movie with the prostitute was utterly ridiculous.
> ...



QFT


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 14, 2014)

most of the times where "focus" is necessary (ie; tests, class lessons) is when a girl's ass is least visible, since they'd be sitting

this ban seems more motivated by conservative morality than practicality

if a teacher can't do his job because a jailbeat girl is too hot then he probably shouldn't be a teacher


----------



## Suit (Oct 14, 2014)

> to prevent distracting teachers



That's...

Yeah...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 14, 2014)

its a good thing dhalsim is banned, i hate playing against him, he has too much reach


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

> Was that individual you? And it was a boy, wasn't it?



No. She was hot though.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 14, 2014)

afgpride said:


> most of the times where "focus" is necessary (ie; tests, class lessons) is when a girl's ass is least visible, since they'd be sitting
> 
> this ban seems more motivated by conservative morality than practicality
> 
> if a teacher can't do his job because a jailbeat girl is too hot then he probably shouldn't be a teacher



It's true.

I mean, if a girl is fashionably sensitive, she knows to wear a long shirt with leggings.  That's just how theey're worn, not as pants.  But, that seems to be passing and leggings/sweatpants are coming into vogue.  

If someone can't focus, student or teacher, fail them or move them to an all boys school.  Learn some control.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> No. She was hot though.



And were you so distracted by these ass cheeks that you couldn't concentrate or do normal class work?
I doubt it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 14, 2014)

[Youtube]KNIZofPB8ZM[/Youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> And were you so distracted by these ass cheeks that you couldn't concentrate or do normal class work?



Wouldn't you? I know I was.


----------



## Suit (Oct 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Wouldn't you? I know I was.



You should have just talked to her. Shoulda been like

"Dayum girl! You activated the trap card in my pants!"


----------



## Oceania (Oct 14, 2014)

subarashii wears leggings???? 

I'm distracted now.


----------



## Savior (Oct 14, 2014)

Oceania said:


> subarashii wears leggings????
> 
> I'm distracted now.



Starting to sound like Juda bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2014)

heh, reminds me of  when I came out of middle school which had uniforms and on my first day of high school all I saw were hot girls in skintight jeans.


----------



## Suit (Oct 14, 2014)

Hermit Purple said:


> heh, reminds me of  when I came out of middle school which had uniforms and on my first day of high school all I saw were hot girls in skintight jeans.



We had uniforms at my school, but that didn't keep the girls from getting skin-tight uniform pants. It's not hard to keep from getting distracted if you can just remind yourself that girls wearing anything truly "distracting" are hoes. Not that there's anything inherently wrong with that, just makes them less interesting.

A girl in a DMG outfit would definitely grab my attention though.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 14, 2014)

> The assistant principal said they had the girls watch two clips from the movie “Pretty Woman” and compared their attire to the main character … who is a prostitute.


But if you compared their behaviour, you'd find that the main character in Pretty Woman sells sex in return for currency, whereas the students are presumably not doing that.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 14, 2014)

Savior said:


> Starting to sound like Juda bro.



what??? nahhh I don't but really I have seem some women wear leggings and they clearly didn't have underwear on either. I mean you could see everything.... So I could see how some people could see them as distracting.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> You should have just talked to her. Shoulda been like
> 
> "Dayum girl! You activated the trap card in my pants!"



Man, I would have too.


----------



## Suit (Oct 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Man, I would have too.





Why didn't you?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Why didn't you?



Other priorities.  

Sad.


----------



## Suit (Oct 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Other priorities.
> 
> Sad.



If you had other priorities, then how did you let yourself become distracted?


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone still use school uniforms? I mean goddamn, they are so kinked up at this rate it's essentially the skimpiest shit in the world.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 14, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> QFT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that it's actually a serious problem tbh. I mean, what about all the schools that allow people to wear leggings? Why doesn't any other school have this problem? The cause of this must be something else. Either a problem exists but leggings and yoga pants are not the cause or a problem doesn't even exist and the principal is just a weird person.



Yeah I know . BTW what does QFT means ?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yeah I know . BTW what does QFT means ?



Quoted For Truth. :ignoramus


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2014)

Good on the school. Certain items of clothing are inappropriate for the classroom. Shouldn't be an issue though as there should be a strict school dress code.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> If you had other priorities, then how did you let yourself become distracted?



Because being High School student.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 14, 2014)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> But if you compared their behaviour, you'd find that the main character in Pretty Woman sells sex in return for currency, whereas the students are presumably not doing that.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL-1kHxsavI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 14, 2014)

Leggings aren't the issue it's these girls getting hotter and hotter. Well not that it's an issue, but they will always be a distraction to boys.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah the big booty and the camel toes in all it's wonders.

Yeah not for the school setting i suppose.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 14, 2014)

But that is my only motivation to get up and go to school in the morning,


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 14, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL-1kHxsavI[/YOUTUBE]



Facts rights here


----------



## Jagger (Oct 14, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> i get why this is being done lol
> hopefully the boys can focus now


>Implying they wouldn't, somehow, find another source of distraction


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2014)

> The assistant principal said that this new policy is not meant to objectify girls, but to stop boys from focusing on something other than class work.


If they can't get their shit together because of yoga pants and leggings let em' fail.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 14, 2014)

Without leggings 75% of white girls are officially screwed



*Spoiler*: __ 



No pun intended


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 14, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> The principal is obviously tired of hiding his erections around the students and is going to make the whole school suffer



The whole school's gonna suffer? Oh noes, what are we to do?! 



LesExit said:


> "You just have to just go with the flow and just listen to whoever's above you,"
> Even when it's meaningless and wasting effort?
> 
> I mean a distraction to teachers and students? For real XD? Should we not allow ankles to be shown anymore either, cause omg those were so sexual and distracting ◔_◔. What a waste of time trying to make people feel "slutty" for wearing certain clothing. The thing about watching the movie with the prostitute was utterly ridiculous.
> ...



Some of us guys don't even care for controlling ourselves, but this attitude is also annoying. It's not your bloody fault if we can see your exposed crotch! I understand wanting comfort and all... But try to keep some modesty while at it!

Or would you rather watch me going to school in a tanktop, brief boxers and with no shoes?



Subarashii said:


> Honest truth: I wear leggings everyday
> They are COMFORTABLE!!!!!!! They're like socially acceptable sweatpants!
> 
> Why are you taking away these comfortable clothes?!
> ...



Why not use actual sweatpants?! Also, if we can see through or see a panty line, they are not socially acceptable, which means you shouldn't be using them.



Subarashii said:


> It's true.
> 
> I mean, if a girl is fashionably sensitive, she knows to wear a long shirt with leggings.  That's just how theey're worn, not as pants.  But, that seems to be passing and leggings/sweatpants are coming into vogue.
> 
> If someone can't focus, student or teacher, fail them or move them to an all boys school.  Learn some control.



Many people wear them as pants... Hell, I wear "meggings" but I don't wear them alone (they fit nicely with shorts) and worst case scenario, with a shirt long enough to reach the middle of my thighs. Not alone, like some American girls seem to do.

As with the last line... Now that's sexism at it's finest...



Gunners said:


> Good on the school. Certain items of clothing are inappropriate for the classroom. Shouldn't be an issue though as there should be a strict school dress code.



So long as it's not unreasonably strict, I agree. Whatever happened to using actual pants, skirts and shorts?

Yeah, shorts too...



Revy said:


> If they can't get their shit together because of yoga pants and leggings let em' fail.



More sexism... And then they say it's us who are the sexist ones 



TensaXZangetsu said:


> Without leggings 75% of white girls are officially screwed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't say


----------



## scerpers (Oct 14, 2014)

those poor kids


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 14, 2014)

> DEVILS LAKE, N.D. — A North Dakota high school is cracking down on yoga pants, skinny jeans and leggings. All are banned under the new dress code at Devils Lake High School. The assistant principal says the new dress code is a way to prevent distracting teachers and other students. “Not too hot about it, because that what everyone wears, that’s their whole wardrobe,” said senior Mariah Fixen. “So, basically sweat pants every day is what they’re asking for.” The assistant principal said they had the girls watch two clips from the movie “Pretty Woman” and compared their attire to the main character … who is a prostitute. Some say the school should be focusing their efforts on more important issues like bullying. “Like online stuff and people tweeting about each other,” said senior Taylor Gilbertson. “They should be focusing more on that and not dumb stuff like yoga pants. We should be able to wear whatever we want.” The assistant principal said that this new policy is not meant to objectify girls, but to stop boys from focusing on something other than class work.



I agree with what they're doing, but I think their arguments are retarded and only give their opposition more ammo. "To stop boys from focusing on something other than class work"? Why don't you just come right out and enforce mandatory berkas with that kind of logic. 

No, the right way to explain this is "It's not okay to dress like a whore in school.  It's disrespectful to the establishment, provocative and offensive to students whose attendance is compulsory, and generally inappropriate for a learning environment." That simple.

We are not a society blind to folkways; there are things you just do not do and ways you just do not fucking dress except on your own time, and school is not your own time. 



> The other complaint is that the schools are being sexist.
> 
> "One of the criticisms we received was, 'Well, why is it only affecting the girls?'" Lindley says.



Because a disproportionate number of them are dressing like sluts. They're being programmed to dress that way by a society that is constantly objectifying the shit out of them.



> But as Lindley points out, the last change to the dress code targeted boys: banning sagging pants.
> 
> Ortiz says it's not about one gender or another, but about respect.



True that.



> "You just have to just go with the flow and just listen to whoever's above you," she says.



Somehow that is the stupidest fucking thing said in this entire story.

Good job, Ortiz; I'm on your side but you are making it as difficult as fucking possible.


Yeah it's not okay to wear that to school.

I don't even care if you're a hot chick and it looks great on you.

That is just not the kind of attire appropriate for a school environment.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 14, 2014)

I wore wtf the I wanted to to school. That included booty shorts. The Earth remained spinning and people still payed attention to the teacher.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 14, 2014)

Nordstrom said:


> Some of us guys don't even care for controlling ourselves, but this attitude is also annoying. It's not your bloody fault if we can see your exposed crotch! I understand wanting comfort and all... But try to keep some modesty while at it!
> 
> Or would you rather watch me going to school in a tanktop, brief boxers and with no shoes?


The same guys who rape people because they don't care for controlling themselves? If people don't care for controlling themselves...thats...uh concerning 

Wait what is someone wearing when their crotch is exposed !? 
Brief boxers would be weird , would that interrupt me learning...hardly. Coming to school wearing a suit with flickering lights all over it would probably be more distracting XD
This girl at my school once was wearing a shirt like this  with a leopard print bra underneath that was easily seen from the side. I looked...noticed it, thought, "..ok den O___O." then went on with my life  and that's one of "worser" outfits.  
Though then theres things like yoga pants and not gonna lie, they do make booties look pretty good >u>, but is one actually going to stare at a girls butt for a super long time? Furthermore how much is one gonna see in the environment that matters most, the classroom XD?


Normality said:


> I wore wtf the I wanted to to school. That included booty shorts. The Earth remained spinning and people still payed attention to the teacher.


I rarely wear shorts. I basically wear skinny jeans every single day :0


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 14, 2014)

Normality said:


> I wore wtf the I wanted to to school. That included booty shorts. The Earth remained spinning and people still payed attention to the teacher.



Guess I should've attended in a tank and similar shorts too... 



LesExit said:


> The same guys who rape people because they don't care for controlling themselves? If people don't care for controlling themselves...thats...uh concerning



While some are that bad, others simply can't help themselves, specially when they're effectively attempting to find something to distract themselves.



> Wait what is someone wearing when their crotch is exposed !?
> Brief boxers would be weird , would that interrupt me learning...hardly. Coming to school wearing a suit with flickering lights all over it would probably be more distracting XD



Some girls wear that sort of stuff and I think you are aware of that.



> This girl at my school once was wearing a shirt like this  with a leopard print bra underneath that was easily seen from the side. I looked...noticed it, thought, "..ok den O___O." then went on with my life  and that's one of "worser" outfits.
> Though then theres things like yoga pants and not gonna lie, they do make booties look pretty good >u>, but is one actually going to stare at a girls butt for a super long time? Furthermore how much is one gonna see in the environment that matters most, the classroom XD?



Some guys will prefer doing that rather than attempting to learn, but wearing stuff like that in school is plain ridiculous... A girl once went to school in leggings and I could see her panties. I'm not one for being distracted easily by that stuff, but that didn't kept me from arching my eyebrows when I noticed... I mean, really... What the fuck?!



> I rarely wear shorts. I basically wear skinny jeans every single day :0



And that's nice. Basically, wear anything you want so long as we don't see your underwear. Yeah, that goes for sagging too. I often went in short shorts, but made sure to keep everything concealed and was fine... Then there's pajama day, but that was a whole different story...

And yeah, that means that I did go to school in military print brief boxers and a black tanktop and without shoes and could get away with it


----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2014)

Kinda pointless tbh.

If the guys are too stupid to let their thirst keep them from absorbing the information being taught, then that's their fault.

Some girls are legitimate slags who dress like that to get looked at, while some girls just like wearing leggings/yoga pants because they're comfortable and fashionable.

The majority shouldn't get punished because of the minority.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 14, 2014)

Choa said:


> Kinda pointless tbh.
> 
> If the guys are too stupid to let their thirst keep them from absorbing the information being taught, then that's their fault.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much how it is... No side is completely blameless or guilty... However, there are still basic modesty principles that shouldn't be infringed.

If I can see your underwear and it isn't pajama day, then it's wrong.


----------



## Savior (Oct 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> If they can't get their shit together because of yoga pants and leggings let em' fail.



You have some proof to back this statement up?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't even see it as punishment. What the fuck do people think would happen if you showed up to work or a job interview dressed in Yoga pants or leggings? You wouldn't get the job or you would get pulled to the side. 

In the UK uniform is pretty straightforward. Black trousers, school colour jumper- skirt, knee level, or shorts. Discipline.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I don't even see it as punishment. What the fuck do people think would happen if you showed up to work or a job interview dressed in Yoga pants or leggings? You wouldn't get the job or you would get pulled to the side.
> 
> In the UK uniform is pretty straightforward. Black trousers, school colour jumper- skirt, knee level, or shorts. Discipline.



And it's not like the UK's uniform is bad looking. In fact, I would have rather taken a British school girl over a skank in leggings and a tube top.

Though you should allow shorts for all seasons. Sometimes it gets hot down there.

I also have a fetish with British uniforms, some looked quite classy and sexy without being revealing... Goes with that "distinguished" air...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 15, 2014)

> "I feel like the more media we see, a lot of celebrities have little to no clothing on," Ortiz says. "We see that, we go from that, we think it's normal, we think it's acceptable."



You mean it's not?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 15, 2014)

> The assistant principal said they had the girls watch two clips from the movie ?Pretty Woman? and compared their attire to the main character ? who is a prostitute.



Oh, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2014)

Nordstrom said:


> This is pretty much how it is... No side is completely blameless or guilty... However, there are still basic modesty principles that shouldn't be infringed.
> 
> If I can see your underwear and it isn't pajama day, then it's wrong.



Not all leggins and yoga pants are see through though.

There are tons of opaque leggings and yoga pants, and even ones that have designs on them.





What they really want to ban is the see through ones.


----------



## Savior (Oct 15, 2014)

I've seen a lot of girls with leggings. None had anything close to those.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 15, 2014)

Choa said:


> Not all leggins and yoga pants are see through though.
> 
> There are tons of opaque leggings and yoga pants, and even ones that have designs on them.
> 
> ...



And those are fine... My meggings themselves are opaque, so I don't see an issue with those. As Savior said, my beef is with sheer leggings that seem to be the norm amongst girls nowadays.



Savior said:


> I've seen a lot of girls with leggings. None had anything close to those.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2014)

leggings aren't pants


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 16, 2014)

Choa said:


> What they really want to ban is the see through ones.



this grrl does things to me
must be the pants


----------



## Kadu (Oct 16, 2014)

Leggings/Yoga pants are almost banned at my highschool.
Girls have to wear a sweater to cover.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 16, 2014)

As someone studying to become a HS teacher I am opposed to this.
This seems like a case of values dissonance between the administrative staff and their students, especially with the comparing clothes to the clothes of prostitutes in a movie that came out 24 years ago. Society and fashion have moved on.

Now there should however be room for moderation on an individual basis. If a student is clearly crossing the line or if other people are reporting them the school should be able to step in. But a blanket ban on what are these days pretty standard fashion items is just silly.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 16, 2014)

Good for the school. Agree with the decision. These clothings are not appropriate for school environment.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 16, 2014)

> You just have to just go with the flow and just listen to whoever's above you



Oh yeah THATS a real healthy way to think. 



> to prevent distracting teachers



lmao


----------



## blueblip (Oct 16, 2014)

On the one hand, I think it's valuable to somehow teach students to dress appropriately according to the situation. But then that should apply to both genders equally. So if girls can't wear yoga pants or whatever because it's inappropriate, then the guys should also be made to wear clothing that's appropriate.

On the other hand, if a guy in high school is getting distracted from what's more important (viz. studies) because he can't keep his eyes of some booty, that's his own fault. After all, part of growing up is learning to prioritise what's important and learning how to focus on what's important.

I do have to point out that a girl who's naturally good looking will still be good looking no matter what she wears, so she'll be a 'distraction' regardless. So overall, I really don't see the point to this ruling.


----------

